# DIY Mouse Trap



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Friend from the Midwest is building these...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, I don't think it's going to work. You need a higher voltage.

I hope you have it current limited.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

ddawg16 said:


> Actually, I don't think it's going to work. You need a higher voltage.
> 
> I hope you have it current limited.


Ive seen mice get fried in a common house panel at 120V. i would think this would work...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If your friend gets bored, rigging a capacitor is another option for him.:biggrin2:
It works very well on lizards so things are looking up for mice.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Efficient, 'n no power necessary,.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone has way to much time one there hands trying to come up with a better mouse trap.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> Friend from the Midwest is building these...


A code violation, neutral and ground connected.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------

